# Wood Duck Calls



## Jason Needham (Oct 11, 2013)

Cherry wood with 3 coats of CA for finish. Picture doen't do the grain and figure justice.

http://i239.Rule #2/albums/ff6/GADUCKTHRASHER/151CB590-91CC-4631-900E-8EB35FBDBEAF-1527-000002E9349CAE4B_zpse7bd05f7.jpg


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 11, 2013)

Very Nice


----------



## DavidDobbs (Oct 12, 2013)

Sharp



Dave


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 12, 2013)

Good looking calls!


----------



## RW Mackey (Oct 12, 2013)

Nice job, Jason. I have the same problem with my camera, you can never get a true pic of all the grain and color.

Roy


----------



## DKMD (Oct 13, 2013)

Nicely done! 

I'm no photo bug, but a neutral or gradient background will do wonders to the color accuracy of your photos. A little diffused light will help as well.


----------

